# Pee help? Has anyone dealt with a child who can't urinate?



## MamatoAva (Sep 2, 2004)

For the last week, my 3 1/2 year old DD has been suffering with very frequent urges to urinate (often every 10-15 minutes). She has been potty trained for a year but is begging to wear a diaper during the day so that she doesn't have to "worry". Often when she runs to the bathroom she sits and "pushes" and cries that "my pee pee won't come out". She has no pain when urinating and is not constipated. She often has the sensation but is unable "go". She is a wreck and we can't go anywhere in the car without having to stop multiple time to "find a potty" before we even reach our destination. Often, when we stop she is unable to urinate.

I have taken her in to our Ped. who suspected a UTI (as I did) but it came back negative. He suggested it may be crystals in the urine or an irritated urethra (treated with Vit. C and sitz baths). I have researched an issue called Pollakiuria (frequent daytime urination) and is sounds like that with the added issue of inabilty to urinate.

It is not attention seeking as far as I can tell as she will be playing alone independently and run up to use the bathroom 3 times in a half an hour (without complaint or even comment) and then later tell me "my pee pee came out fine" or "my pee pee still won't come out". I know she feels the sensation but I am wondering if it is anxiety based as she was crying really hard today and I let her wear a pull-up to the grocery store and during the hour long trip she did not seem to "stress" and the pull-up was dry when we got home.

She is a "spirited child"...a VERY introverted, intense and persistent little girl but has not had any big emotional trauma or stressful situation to deal with (as far as I have observed as a SAHM).

I am starting to worry...any ideas?

Amy and the girls (12/02 and 6/05)


----------



## 20605 (Oct 11, 2004)

Perhaps she needs to drink more liquids? I know it sounds strange, but if urine becomes concentrated, it can feel like you have to go, but you really don't because there isn't really much there. If you see what I mean...

Also, my dd (8) sometimes feels like this if she has had a lot of acidic foods (or carbonation - we are not soda folks, but think izzies or sparkling water) the previous day. Example: On night we had a mini-celebration (we do these for lots a reasons...just to make a special dinner..) and she drank a good bit of sparkling apple juice. Next day she complained of the same thing as your dd...have to go...then only a dribble or nothing. I had her drink some cranberry juice and lots of water...then it cleared up..

Only thing I can think of...hope this helps...


----------

